# New Ice Fishing Forum



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I got a suggestion for an ice fishing forum and I think it's a good idea.

I'm getting the itch for some hard water and it looks like it could be soon.

Anyways, welcome to the new forum.

:welcome:


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Sloughs were frozen all over this weekend. If we get some good cold weather, I bet the bravest of the brave will be out on Friday on smaller water...unfortunately my holiday travel plans take me below the permafrost line :x


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Great idea!! I'm packed and ready ...just waitin for the water to harden a bit :lol:


----------



## quack_dealer1 (Oct 28, 2004)

great idea with the forum. was thinking about suggesting one myself. can't wait to get out on the ice, hopefully in a few weeks.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

good idea I bets will be alot posts coming up for ice fishing forum.. I look forward :beer:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Thanks for making the forum. :beer:


----------



## bubolc (Aug 11, 2003)

Thanks for the new forum...as the weather gets cold, I look foward to being on the ice every winter. I love the anticipation.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Great Idea Chris! Believe it or not, I too am rejuvenated with the hope of good fishing this year after some crappy outings last season! 

bubolc - That icon is grrrrrrreat, yeah. Too bad your TPS reports don't have their cover sheets on them though!  "bu-bu-bu-bu blast a shot!"


----------



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

Thanks for the new forum!!!


----------

